# Used Look - Abgenutzt Effekt



## gavanaa (6. Dezember 2005)

Abend beisammen!

So, bin gerade dabei unsere wunderschöne Schülerzeitung zu layoutieren und da ist mir dieses Bild hier ins Auge gestochen, dass hervorragend als Titelseite zu unserer Schülerzeitung passen würde:
http://www.dafont.com/img/pics/base_02.jpg

Wie kriege ich denn einen genauso schönen "abgenutzen" Effekt hin? Sieht sowas eigentlich nach dem Druck überhaupt noch schön als Titelseite aus?

Liebe Grüße

gavanaa


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Dezember 2005)

Suche am besten mal (hier im Forum) nach folgenden Stichwörtern:

"Grunge", "Grunge Stil", "Dirty Brushes", "Dirty Style" etc. 

... und das kann auch nach dem Druck noch sehr schick aussehen. Am besten achtest du auf eine vernünftige Auflösung (z.B. 300 dpi), damit das nach dem Druck nicht zu einem Brei verschwimmt.


----------



## gavanaa (6. Dezember 2005)

So, hab mir mal wirklich viele Seiten angeschaut und auch ein wenig herumprobiert. Aber schön ist es trotzdem nicht geworden (siehe unten...). 
Mach ich sowas hier übrigens auch mit Grunge-Pinseln?
http://www.gfx-scene.de/galerie/big/20040527123207.jpg


----------



## C4T (7. Dezember 2005)

Ja, machst du.
Und der Font in deinem ersten Bild heist BASE 02.
Dein Beispiel sieht doch schon mal ganz ok aus für den Anfang.
Such dir doch einfach noch ein paar Texturen und überlagere sie, das kommt auch immer gut.


----------



## holzoepfael (7. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe zudem gute Erfahrung gemacht, eigene Grunge Brushes über diverse Bilder zu erstellen. Gibt dem Ganzen einen persönlichen Touch.....


----------



## SnowdogI (8. Dezember 2005)

Mach doch einfach ne 2. Ebene über dein Titelbild und mal ein bisschen (das Wort sei zu betonen  ) mit nem Grundge-Brush drüber, so im Stil wie du das haben möchtest, schalt auf Overlay und schon isses hübsch ^^
Sieht nach dem Druck übrigens immernoch gut aus, habs selbst mal ausprobiert.


----------



## metty (8. Dezember 2005)

Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Das ist die Devise.
Wenn du erstmal ein paar Grunge Werkzeugspitzen in den Photoshop geladen hast, dann kannst du schön damit experimentieren. Mach nicht zuviel auf dein Bild und wechsel öfter die Pinsel, dann wird das schon 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Paraneuros (8. Dezember 2005)

@kniedel
da muss ich ihm zustimmen.Ich bin auch erst eine Anfänger in CS2 und gehe voll ab auf diesen dreckigen look. Mit der Zeit habe ich es auch gelernt das weniger Grunge eben mehr ist. Wechsel auch mal die farben.Oder nutz mal dein Radiergummi und lade da mal einen Grungbrush pinsel.Kannst "ebenen" wirkungsvoller "zerstören"..


----------



## gavanaa (8. Dezember 2005)

Hmmm. Ja so langsam erhalte schon ganz ansehnliche (ich hab nicht schöne gesagt! ) Ergebnisse. Aber das scheint schon schwerer zu sein, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Naja, ich versuch mal jetzt hier schön weiter (ihr könnte mich natürlich weiter mit Tipps bewerfen) und schau mal was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## SnowdogI (9. Dezember 2005)

es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass photoshop einfach ist, wobei das jetzt wahrscheinlich eine der einfachern aufgaben ist.


----------



## Paraneuros (9. Dezember 2005)

genau schwer ist das wirklich nicht...du musst nur kreativ sein und dich beim Grungestyl mal von das muss gerade sein oder die linie muss so sein lösen.Wenn etwas kaputt ist oder kratzer hat,hat man ja vorher auch nicht nachgemessen wo das nun ist.Also das gebe ich dir mal mit auf den weg weil ich vorher auch immer alles so penibel sauber gestaltet habe.Finger weg einfach drauflos "grungen"


----------

